# Foomatic and lpadmin...

## Ranma

I'm trying to set up my HP Deskjet 3820.  When I try to use the foomatic-configure, I type:

foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-Deskjet_3820 -n HP -c /dev/lp0 -d hpijs

and the message I get is:

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Could not set up/change the queue "HP"!

What does this mean?  Can someone help me fix my problem?  Thanks.

----------

## Ranma

I made a mistake, it was supposed to be /dev/usb/lp0, not just /dev/lp0, but now it gives me a new error:

lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

What does this mean and how do I fix it?

----------

## axxackall

 *Ranma wrote:*   

> lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused.

 

It's b/c cupsd is not started. Yet. At least what I've been advised by people using cups on other linux distros after I'e asked them to help after I've got the same problem as you have.

But here I see the problem of incompleteness of the documentation or lack of understanding of it by some of us, like myself. 

If I've just installed Gentoo and try foomatic-configure - it cannot connect to cups as it's not running. But cups cannot run as it is not configured. Chick and egg. 

Whatever I've been trying with cups to run it - it doesn't work. No process in memory. No listening 531 port. No error message. Nothing.

Please, has anyone succeed with cups on gentoo? I've gotta decide: should I keep my attemts with cups or should I switch to "good-old" lpd, which I used to run on other linux distros?

----------

## clutch

Just so you know, I had the same issue and this kind gentleman "s0be" on #gentoo told me to skip the foomatic part, and just run the webpage.  So, I did and was able to configure it through there.  I don't know what the issue is, but he had the same problem and tried the webpage out.  I just thought I would pass this along for others that will invaribly see this.

 :Smile: 

----------

## axxackall

My problem was caused by segfault. I found it later.

It was solved after fresh installation the system in very conservative style: no tilda in keywords, no risky CFLAGS.

So no it starts and listens the port. I agree - foomatic part is not perfect, but at at the end I've been able to properly configure the correct driver only with foomatic - the webpage somehow screwd up the right driver of HP Deskjet 990cse.

Now i have another problem: cups doesn't print on remote (same LAN) cups printer.

----------

## chines

I'm having problems too with cups

No matter what I do it always eats 100% of the cpu

I recompiled about 6 times, try different flags to see if was related to that but no luck

The cups.log says that it is started and listening but thats not correct, so I'm stuck, don't know what else to try

----------

